# Night time ambient temp question.



## Neeko (Jul 15, 2011)

My reptile room doesn't dip below 75 degrees at night. I was wondering if I need to even have a night time heat source on. Around 85 degrees during the day.


----------



## rrcoolj (Jul 15, 2011)

No you don't need a night time heat source. My cage my tegu is in drops into the low 70's upper 60's at night sometimes.


----------



## Neeko (Jul 15, 2011)

rrcoolj said:


> No you don't need a night time heat source. My cage my tegu is in drops into the low 70's upper 60's at night sometimes.



thanks!


----------

